# poly bags and cardboard mailers??



## essarr1972 (Oct 31, 2011)

hello everyone does anyone know of a wholesaler in the east coast that sell t-shirt size clear poly bags and blank cardboard mailing boxes similar to the usps priority boxes???thanks in advance...


----------



## jenn H (Mar 16, 2012)

You could try Ebay. Uline has all that sort of stuff but they're expensive. Good luck!


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Check out Uline as Jenn stated. They will even mail you their catalog. They have all sorts of stuff. It's worth looking at.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

nypdofficer1 said:


> Check out Uline as Jenn stated. They will even mail you their catalog. They have all sorts of stuff. It's worth looking at.


Uline...they have some real nice stuff on their site.


----------

